

Creating a web scale infrastructure based on Docker, CoreOS, Vulcand and Mesos - flipchart
http://www.recorditblog.com/post/how-to-create-a-web-scale-infrastructure-based-on-docker-coreos-vulcand-and-mesos-and-why-object-storage-becomes-the-de-facto-data-repository/

======
SEJeff
Can an admin make the title of this include the date, Sun, Jan 11, 2015?

